

iTunes app store needs to extend rating system to cover intelligence. - amichail

If your app needs a certain level of intelligence but doesn't have content that would require a higher rating, what do you do?<p>Introducing violence into a puzzle game just to get a higher rating would be ridiculous in most cases.<p>Also, what if being an adult is not enough for the minimum intelligence required?
======
thomasswift
Unless I am wrong, you can control what your application is rated. Just check
the far right column in iTunes connect when it asks, and it should give you a
higher rating.

There was some talk about not being able to get promo codes for +17 a few
weeks back, I don't know if that applies anymore, but it might be something to
consider if you are changing your rating just for this.

EDIT: I think I read this wrong

------
makecheck
Make a free version of the app that has one reasonably hard level, and let the
user buy more content for $.99 or something.

Then, let people determine themselves if they're smart enough. They will
either find the game intriguing enough to buy content for, or they will ignore
it after being stumped.

